# Ionia area trout fishing



## rockstarr2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey all, new to the boards here. I'm interested in fishing for trout in the Ionia area, and I've never gone after trout before. Does anybody have any spots they can suggest? I've tried Prairie Creek a couple times but have only caught smallies. I've heard Dickerson creek had Browns, but I don't know for certain. Any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember all the smalls streams are unmentionable. Shoot me a pm

Sent from my SM-G730V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rockstarr2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

My bad! Sorry I am new to this. Will PM you.


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

PM me as well if you need some more pointers. I am not currently down in the area but can give you some areas to try, that is the area I learned to stream fish. Tight Lines


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

shoot me a pm. i have a few spots that need exploring in the area. 

dave


----------



## Colin McDonald (Feb 12, 2020)

68w said:


> shoot me a pm. i have a few spots that need exploring in the area.
> 
> dave


----------



## Colin McDonald (Feb 12, 2020)

Sorry trying to still figure how to pm lol had one question for one of you fine gentlemen. Fish the Ionia area this morning but did end up with the target species but still a good day.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Here is a list of every designated trout stream in Michigan, county by county.
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82436-448503--,00.html


----------

